

NYTimes: The Evolution of Cyberpunk (1993) - manny
http://query.nytimes.com/gst/fullpage.html?res=9F0CEFDE1330F93BA3575BC0A965958260
Anyone else here interested in things cyberpunk?
======
manny
Does anyone else here affiliate themselves with the cyberpunk movement? Is
anyone here interested in cyberpunk ideas? Glossy fashion and role playing
games allowed, I guess, but I'm more interested in people who actually code
and have a little socio-political chip on their shoulder. ;p

------
jraines
Damn, Neuromancer was good. Gibson created and transcended the genre in one
book.

~~~
wallflower
"3Jane answering in song, three notes, high and pure, A true name."

Ever since I've read and re-read this book, this perplexes me. What was the
true name?? Isn't it revealed like in Wizard of Earthsea..

~~~
ivankirigin
Maybe three notes, like A, E, G, etc. ?

